
“Mr. Windows” Bets Big on the Mesosphere Datacenter OS - luu
http://readwrite.com/2014/12/08/mesos-mesosphere-datacenter-os-brad-silverberg-q-and-a
======
preillyme
So early progress may be slow. Changing infrastructure paradigms takes time.
We have to be patient. The number of customers who really need a DCOS today is
more limited than it will be in five years. But this is where cloud computing
is going.

